# Rat tumor removal costs?



## Nozz (Oct 29, 2018)

My daughter's pet rat, which is only about 8 months old, has a lump on her belly. Vet thinks it's a mammary tumor (didn't seem 100% sure). They're quoting £150 to remove it, on top of the £32 I just paid for that 2 minute appointment (I'm definitely in the wrong job!).

How does that sound?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds about right. Some vets are cheaper, and some charge even more than that.


----------



## Ratandanimallover (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi 

I signed up as was looking for prices and saw how cheap you got quoted. Our favourite rat had one  

We are being quoted £350 ! Hope your rat is alive and well as it was a year ago. 

We are going to get a new quote tomorrow from someone else. I think some vets just try it on.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ratandanimallover said:


> Hi
> 
> I signed up as was looking for prices and saw how cheap you got quoted. Our favourite rat had one
> 
> ...


Why would a vet 'try it on ?'
It takes just as much equipment, staff and expertise to operate on a rat as a horse - more probably because rats don't cope well with anaesthesia.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Ratandanimallover said:


> Hi
> 
> I signed up as was looking for prices and saw how cheap you got quoted. Our favourite rat had one
> 
> ...


I got quoted £100 minimum for castrating one buck. Its VERY risky and very fiddly also depends on location


----------

